# Good price on this safe?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't get a reply on another forum I'm on so I'll ask here.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...2BGun%2BCabinet%252C%2B10-Piece.jsp?locale=en

Sale ends today so need a reply quick. 
50% off @ $99.99. Holds 10 guns but likely 4-6 (if scoped I think). Anyone own one? I've got various uses for something like this and the price I think is ok. Just checking as I recall a few hunters/outdoors/paintball/etc people here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Even though I have no experience in this kind of thing, I think that the cabinet looks kind of thin. It'll hold your guns no problem, but i don't think it's fireproof and/or thiefproof


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just scored the safe. Not bad for storing expensive LED prototypes or LED parts for me. FYI if you want one the Can.T @ Sheppard Ave & Leslie has 14 in stock and one CSR told me they will honor the sale prices last week on Sat-Sun if you missed out on some deals due to distance.  Just explain your case and save away. Scored the safe plus 2 telescoping fishing rod kits (funny story on this) and walked out with a savings of $110.


----------

